# Year Round Glacier Resort in BC!!!



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Who has heard about this? A year round glacier resort opening in interior BC! This project seems to have just gotten the green light. They say mid summer conditions and terrain will compare to most other resorts in mid winter 

Jumbo Glacier Resort | Official Site

Hurry up!


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

this map shows an early lift layout along with housing jumbo-glacier


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah there is a bit of backlash about it (isn't there backlash for every project these days?)... I'd like to see it built sooner than later.

In the meantime, have you done any summer hike snowboarding? I've heard there are hills along the icefields parkway that have snow into July. Was thinking about taking a hike maybe this June.

The one I'm thinking of is called Parker Ridge...

Google Maps


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Theres a hippie tree hugger somehwere running on everyy issue in existance.

No never hiked in anywhere but I know a lot of people ride that area in the winter, they just park along the highway. I imagine the same goes for July.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Probably won't happen. The opposition have already said they will kill it when they get in next.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks like a crappy hill for beginners and tourists anyway


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

pipe dream central!


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

>5000 feet of vert, holy shit


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

C.B. said:


> >5000 feet of vert, holy shit


Revelstoke's already at 5620 ft vert... I think the big draw for this place would be the year round boarding. 

To be honest with you I rarely do full vert laps at any of the resorts I go to now. At Lake Louise I'm usually running the upper half of the mountain, or the back side which is only about 1500 ft vert. Fernie and Nakiska I'm usually staying on the upper mountain or bowls as much as possible.

I'm more interested in high speed lift served alpine/off-piste riding, even if it's less vert. My frustration with Fernie is that the whitepass quad and polar peak are both non-detachable lifts. Same with both of the back side lifts at Lake Louise. Hello 1953, your chairlift is waiting!!!  And that platter at Lake Louise sucks too, but I guess it's sort of a right of passage, to get to the best stuff you gotta ride the worst lift.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

poutanen said:


> Revelstoke's already at 5620 ft vert... I think the big draw for this place would be the year round boarding.
> 
> To be honest with you I rarely do full vert laps at any of the resorts I go to now. At Lake Louise I'm usually running the upper half of the mountain, or the back side which is only about 1500 ft vert. Fernie and Nakiska I'm usually staying on the upper mountain or bowls as much as possible.
> 
> I'm more interested in high speed lift served alpine/off-piste riding, even if it's less vert. My frustration with Fernie is that the whitepass quad and polar peak are both non-detachable lifts. Same with both of the back side lifts at Lake Louise. Hello 1953, your chairlift is waiting!!!  And that platter at Lake Louise sucks too, but I guess it's sort of a right of passage, to get to the best stuff you gotta ride the worst lift.


I am down to one testy thanks to the platter...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Justin said:


> I am down to one testy thanks to the platter...


 lol yeah I'm going to get a massive right arm from holding the bar off my boys!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

also LOL at revy vert, half that poopy mushy shit is accessible only by the gondola


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

ya i did a top to bottom once at revy just to say i did it but pretty much just rode a cat track out. Its not like anyone actually rides the whole thing regularly.


----------

